# south wales and south west region cruise 5TH OF MAY



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok then looks like i am in the seat for this one to organize.......god help you all lol.

redsilver blue recently posted some pics of a road she has driven very early one morning that to a few of us looked damm good and wanted to see more. it turns out to be the heads of the valleys route......runs from the M4 and in this location top gear actually said it was one of the best driving routes in the uk!!!!

so lets have some ideas on dates for peeps that fancy it and then i can take this further in the planning guys and gals.

for me it needs a good few weeks to organize the route properly and also to find a couple of decent eating houses or areas to stop and grab a rest bite with photo oportunities for all. so i suggest a minimum of beggining of march as i think winter may have a sting in its tail for us all yet, how do peeps think of that or is earlier required?

err having spent a good while searching it appears that we have a choice of dining facilaties: maccy d's or Little chef!!! :?
so i think the only solution is for me and vaiva to take a drive and have a look around this route to see what parking and eating joints are around at some point folks.

names intrested as follow: for the 5th of may meet.........

Gazzer (gary)
Adam_TT (adam)
Redsilverblue (vaiva)
staners1
guzzi (norm)
TT K8 (kate)
Jamo8
JJTT
Arctic Fox
digital_dreamer
JamesR
Bikerz (maybe)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

good man


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

sounds good to me , cheers norm.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> ok then looks like i am in the seat for this one to organize.......god help you all lol.
> 
> redsilver blue recently posted some pics of a road she has driven very early one morning that to a few of us looked damm good and wanted to see more. it turns out to be the heads of the valleys route......runs from the M4 and in this location top gear actually said it was one of the best driving routes in the uk!!!!
> 
> ...


Do you want me to help you with the route then? You're ok doing that yourself?


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

im game for this gazzer just hope its not a sunday as i work away!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > ok then looks like i am in the seat for this one to organize.......god help you all lol.
> ...


hun how could i turn down such a lovely lady on an offer of help??? even if you keep hinting i am too old lol. yes i will get you too help me in this one if thats ok xxx


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


No problems, will help with that, now going back to drool at my lovely Bday pressie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guzzi said:


> sounds good to me , cheers norm.


happy to have you along norm.....will get dates sorted out once route is finalised for all to see.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer,

We're a provisional yes as well, subject to dates etc.

I would suggest April rather than March - like you say, we're not out of the woods yet with the weather, and it would be nice to get some spring Welsh air!

Will go with the majority though.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok kate np's ive got a couple of TT probs i need sorting next week and then i can along with redpinkyellow go and have a butchers at this road.......the 465 to resolven is a great dual carriageway and up around the brecons is lovely but a good route needs to be found so peeps are not travelling for a poxy ten min drive lol


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice one Gaz this is where we had food last time http://www.thehafodhotel.co.uk/ 
We would be interested depending on date great roads up there Jay (ttjay) and Phill ( TT4PJ ) sorted this out last time may be worth a chat with them viewtopic.php?f=3&t=165392
Put us on the list mate Jamo8 and JJTT. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Put me down as well! (Subject tovdate and time)

Thanks for taking the lead and sorting.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

No problems, will help with that, now going back to drool at my lovely Bday pressie :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Hope you had a good birthday Vaiva  What was the pressie you were drooling over?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Gazzer, yes will definitely be up for that. Saturdays work better for us, but can usually do a Sunday if thats preferable with everyone else. Agree, April onwards is probably best. 
Put me down in my TT and possibly Gary in the R8 if nobody minds him tagging along again 8) 
Thnx!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> No problems, will help with that, now going back to drool at my lovely Bday pressie :lol: :lol:


Hope you had a good birthday Vaiva  What was the pressie you were drooling over?
I had a lovely birthday, thank you! This was my "glamorous" present I wanted :lol: Random, I know :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jamo8 said:


> Nice one Gaz this is where we had food last time http://www.thehafodhotel.co.uk/
> We would be interested depending on date great roads up there Jay (ttjay) and Phill ( TT4PJ ) sorted this out last time may be worth a chat with them http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic ... 3&t=165392
> Put us on the list mate Jamo8 and JJTT. [smiley=gossip.gif]


thanks jamo have had a look........nice hotel bud and well suited for a good lunch with a private dining room for us all.

list updated for all intrested and once spoken to the hotel with some dates i will come back with info.....it does appear peeps are more looking at april onwards for some better and safer weather?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

April sounds good


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

okie doke.....have spoken to Martin Williams at the hotel and have some firm dates that are free for us to grab the yellow room at present.

21st & 28th of april (saturday)
5th of may again a saturday.

if you could show some preference for a particular date so i can go back and book it in advance for us to get a private dining room.......those that went last time obviously behaved well as he remembered them and was glad to have back again, so thanks for that as makes my job a tad easier......thanks again to jamo for the hotel info.....top nana m8


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

for me the 28th or 5th is best


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

I can see why you were drooling! Look forward to seeing it on your car next time we meet 8) Happy Birthday for yesterday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Arctic Fox said:


> I can see why you were drooling! Look forward to seeing it on your car next time we meet 8) Happy Birthday for yesterday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


just to confuse you her birthday is tomorrow lol :lol:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Doesn't take much to confuse me! Happy Birthday for tomorrow :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> Doesn't take much to confuse me! Happy Birthday for tomorrow :lol:


Thank you :lol: :lol:

5th of May for me, got to work on 28th/29th of April :x


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Either of those dates are good for us Gazzer.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Any sat is ok for me it's just time wise that's the only thing for me any ideas on times gazza?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

No problemo on the hotel info Gazz, 5th is best for me working on 21st, got a season ticket for Swansea City and they are home on 28th :roll: we got a few months to go, this meet could be a biggy :lol: Few of the Midlands owners have shown an interest too


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok then if peeps are happy with the 5th may? i will edit the topic to show this..........and as may seems to be our best weather i am looking forward to a day of top down driving 8)


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gaz is it ok if my mate tags along in his corrado ?
5ths great for me


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
5th May sounds peachy as we may even get our tops down this far into the year.
If you want any help choosing a route after lunch at The Hafod we could drive down to Tregaron and then use the Devils Staircase to Beulah. There is a smashing pub there who did us a cracking afternoon tea and cakes and even threw in some sandwiches. They have a function room that we could use too. 
Just some thoughts for you. 
P.S. This is the set up they did for us at the Hafod last time.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

gazza what sort of time are we looking at to meet as i will have to book it off from work??


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

if you want decent photos earlier the better :wink:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Pencil me in for the 5th  now to decide bring the mk1 or mk2?!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

JamesR said:


> Pencil me in for the 5th  now to decide bring the mk1 or mk2?!


:-o mk1 if you bring the mk2 im not saying hello to you lol


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

that hurts!!

maybe il bring both get someone to drive the other or something!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

adam-tt said:


> JamesR said:
> 
> 
> > Pencil me in for the 5th  now to decide bring the mk1 or mk2?!
> ...


Well, dear Alp is bringing a camel... will you say hello to him? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope lol :-D


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

will be expecting a reply to my comment or else!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

5th OK for us too. 28th def out as that's the Italian Car Club show in Bristol!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

adam-tt said:


> Nope lol :-D


God bless dear Alp :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Will keep ann eye on this. I "might" have the beast in Swansea then. Pop by SA55DQ Gary and Il take you over the golden mile etc...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

staners1 said:


> gazza what sort of time are we looking at to meet as i will have to book it off from work??


sozz staners1 been working busy busy eom again  earlier the better i think? so prob between 8-9am if all happy with this?

sheldon!!!! the beast might be done by then you say..........niceeeeeeeee

James your on the list now.......12 so far and growing


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok il see what I can do about getting day off then!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

may make an appearance at this one if I can get my car looking the way I want it too


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi gazzer what route are are you doing then , starting from where , like the sound of another trip out


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paulc1 said:


> Hi gazzer what route are are you doing then , starting from where , like the sound of another trip out


hi paul, am thinking of lower valleys to upper to be honest so from the M4 end and yes it is a boring mundane drive but then onto the good stuff, route to be finalised bud. sorry i havn't gotten back to you regarding the bodywork damage pricing we discussed the other week as am awaiting Admin to get back to me on it.......


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

the tts is going to be looking forward to a good blast! No speed camera vans please


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> if you want decent photos earlier the better :wink:


Since when you're purple ?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

hold your breath for along time and that happens  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> hold your breath for along time and that happens  :lol:


take over then bud as your now regional rep.......and i can help as needed along with vaiva


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Adam-tt said:


> hold your breath for along time and that happens  :lol:


Or become a rep and it happens automatically!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are we still up for this????????


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope so. 
Gazzer could you add Craig, my son C6PYM to the list. Thnx!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

guys gals.....am sorry but work has gone radio rental and am putting all tt events on hold till july now. so adam can you take this one up as i am out of it bud....sorry folks work is work. over to adam??


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> guys gals.....am sorry but work has gone radio rental and am putting all tt events on hold till july now. so adam can you take this one up as i am out of it bud....sorry folks work is work. over to adam??


Shame about the events - but good news for you about the work.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT K8 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > guys gals.....am sorry but work has gone radio rental and am putting all tt events on hold till july now. so adam can you take this one up as i am out of it bud....sorry folks work is work. over to adam??
> ...


have worked hard for this breakdown and when it comes i am going to have it big style........with nervouse twitches and stuttering the lot k8. is a shame as today we were out on site and saw four fssssssssssss hated them TT's go by with tops down and i just instantly hated them soooo much lol


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're out Gazzer 

Adam, please can you add my son Craig (C6PYM) and Gary with the R8. Thnx!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have to appologize regarding this topic as i thought adam was taking it over or letting folks know about it after i said i was badly overloaded at work at present. k8 had pm'd me but i missed it and did not realise this was now in limbo. atb gazz


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry havent been around much been getting car ready for mot
This is going to be postponed for now with kates filming meet on the 12th there's a bit too much happening.
This will go ahead at a future date but most likely in the summer or early autumn now


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

There is the Chedder and Weston cruise on the 20th if anyone local is feeling left out


----------

